# Image - Ausschnitt bekommen



## filth (6. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit nur einen bestimmten Bereich in der Mitte eines Image-Objektes zu kopieren.
Das Bild liegt so vor:


```
public static Image createThumb(Image img, int width, int height, int normal)
	{
			
		// image center
		int centerX = (img.getWidth(null) / 2) - (width / 2); 
		int centerY = (img.getHeight(null) / 2) - (height / 2);

		
		BufferedImage scaledImage = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
		
		//draw image on it:
		Graphics2D g2 = scaledImage.createGraphics();
		g2.drawImage(img, 0, 0, width, height, null);
		return scaledImage;		
	}
```

Diese Methode gibt mir die Grafik im Moment 1 zu 1 zurück - was ich machen möchte, ist aber nur einen Recheck mit der Größe 100x66px um die Mitte herum zu bekommen.

Wie kann man das lösen?

Danke!


----------



## MiDniGG (6. Dez 2010)

getSubImage


----------



## Marco13 (6. Dez 2010)

Warum "scaled"?



BufferedImage scaledImage = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
Graphics2D g2 = scaledImage.createGraphics();

// scaledImage enthält danach den Ausschnitt des Bildes, der bei (10,20) anfängt und 30x40 Pixel groß ist
g2.drawImage(img, -10, -20, 30,40, null); 
g2.dispose();
return scaledImage;


----------



## filth (6. Dez 2010)

Hatte es aus einer verkleinerungs-methode kopiert - daher scaled.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

